# 2014 Pathfinder dvd audio HELP!



## CSanders (Aug 9, 2018)

I have a 2014 Nissan Pathfinder with factory DVD player (no navigation). The audio for the DVD works fine through the headphones but when I try to play it through the car speakers it is slow, echoey and distorted. I have changed all the settings I could find. Anyone else have this problem? Something I'm doing wrong or a setting I don't know about? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!!


----------

